# Canon EOS 70D Coming in July? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 21, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Marketing for the new camera now under way

</strong>We’re told that the EOS 70D is in final testing and in the hands of some ‘Explorers of Light’. Canon is currently in the middle of production on a few commercials for the 70D that have been shot at various spots around the globe.</p>
<p>It currently looks like July is when we’ll see the replacement to the 60D finally get announced.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## x-vision (May 21, 2013)

Hmm. Announcing a product in July would be a first for Canon, no?

But if the 70D is indeed announced in July, then it's quite unlikely 
that the 7DII will be announced in August/September.

So, it looks like the 7DII will be a 2014 camera, after all.

Well, let's hope that the 70D specs will be exciting.
Fingers crossed for a new sensor (and for removing the articulating LCD :-*).


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 21, 2013)

well if it really has the same old 18 MP sensor i would stick with a 60D a bit longer.

let´s hope it is not such a pisspoor update as we have seen in the rebel line.


----------



## Famateur (May 21, 2013)

I'm both excited and disappointed. I've waited a long time for 70D announcement, so that's exciting. However, if mass-production issues for the new sensor are what's holding up the 7DII, then it's likely that the 70D will have the same sensor as the SL1 and T5i, so that's kind of disappointing.

Maybe I'll just be really optimistic and hope that not only does the 70D have the new sensor tech, but that the 7DII will therefore also be announced some time this year. Of course, frustration arises out of unmet expectations. I should probably keep my expectations low...

My bet would be that, had new sensor production gone as planned, the 70D would have the new tech (and have been released quite a while ago), but that since it didn't, and they have to release something, they'll do the best they can with all non-sensor improvements and send it out to market.

I'm expecting:


Metal body (or mostly metal)
Improved weather sealing
AFMA
Slightly improved AF system
12,800 ISO (expandable to 25,600)
A few more creative filters

They might also throw in WiFi and/or GPS, depending on how much they feel they need to compensate for the incremental sensor upgrade.

We'll see...

PS: I really like the swivel screen. First used it on my ever-faithful A80 and currently enjoy it on my G12. Both screens function and articulate as the day they were new (despite some hard use). Knock on wood.  I can't imagine not having it, especially since many of the photos I take are from low(er) positions...


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 21, 2013)

x-vision said:


> (and for removing the articulating LCD :-*).



That'll never happen.


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone done any testing on the SL1 sensor to give an idea of what might be in store for the 70D? It seems odd that you can buy one at B&H but no one has done an in-depth review.


----------



## CanNotYet (May 21, 2013)

I would say this one almost matches the longing for 7D2. Everyone is hoping for an upgrade of the 60D as soon as possible. On top of the wish-list is a new sensor (duh). But the real question is body design. Will it be a 60D type or a 7D type of body? Articulating screen or not? Focused on video or stills? Metal body or plastic?

Some things I expect:
Larger body than the Rebels.
Better build quality (even if plastic)
Shoulder display
Joystick (one thing I don't like about 6D)
Touch screen (regardless of if fixed or swivel)
AFMA returns (hopefully wide-tele)
Wifi+GPS (Canon's second EOS to include this)
Built in flash (for remote control? Maybe not if wifi)
Surface design as 100D (carbon fibre look)

And I hope for a 7D type of body again.


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 21, 2013)

Jon Gilchrist said:


> Has anyone done any testing on the SL1 sensor to give an idea of what might be in store for the 70D? It seems odd that you can buy one at B&H but no one has done an in-depth review.



well, when i look at the DXO score of the recent canon APS-C sensors... then i would say the SL1 sensor is worse then the 650D sensor. im just interpolating from a trend.

in a best case scenario there will be a modest improvement.. but nothing worth mentioning.
im willing to bet my 7D on that.....


----------



## dstppy (May 21, 2013)

If it has a sensor in it, I'm switching to Nikon!

Oh snap, F1 beat me to it.


----------



## unfocused (May 21, 2013)

If this is accurate, I don't know why there would be a need for much "final testing" if the 70D is to have the same sensor as the 60D. 

I'm also not sure why everyone assumes that the 70D and 7D II will share the same sensor if the 70D gets a sensor upgrade. Canon has three sensors in three full-frame bodies. It's very possible we could see a new 22-24 mp sensor in the 70D and then an 19-22 mp sensor in the 7D II.


----------



## Ricku (May 21, 2013)

Bleh. I'm sure the 70D will be a cool camera for the advanced soccer moms, but how about releasing some stuff that people are actually waiting for?


----------



## dstppy (May 21, 2013)

unfocused said:


> If this is accurate, I don't know why there would be a need for much "final testing" if the 70D is to have the same sensor as the 60D.
> 
> I'm also not sure why everyone assumes that the 70D and 7D II will share the same sensor if the 70D gets a sensor upgrade. Canon has three sensors in three full-frame bodies. It's very possible we could see a new 22-24 mp sensor in the 70D and then an 19-22 mp sensor in the 7D II.



The rumor didn't say the same sensor, just Olog-hai there preemptively complaining.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2013)

dstppy said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > If this is accurate, I don't know why there would be a need for much "final testing" if the 70D is to have the same sensor as the 60D.
> ...


 
Yes, we can get complete expert reviews based on a rumor with no details.

It's sad that Canon is so predictable. The reviews are probably right-on.


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 21, 2013)

dstppy said:


> The rumor didn't say the same sensor, just Olog-hai there preemptively complaining.



well we are not all braindead fantasy freaks who believe in miracles... gaffer gamgee.

my last 5 predictions were dead on.. i would be glad to be wrong this time... but i doubt it.

the first APS-C camera from canon to have a new sensor design will be the 7D MK2.


----------



## drjlo (May 21, 2013)

Jon Gilchrist said:


> Has anyone done any testing on the SL1 sensor to give an idea of what might be in store for the 70D? It seems odd that you can buy one at B&H but no one has done an in-depth review.



According to this comparison, SL1 IQ doesn't seem exciting at all, which I expect to be the IQ of 70D. 
If Canon is listening, who cares if iso is expandable to a gazillion, I just want super-clean at iso 3200. Really.

Canon SL1 / 100D Rebel Hands-On Review | with Canon 7D & Nikon D7100 low light comparison


----------



## Don Haines (May 21, 2013)

Daniel Flather said:


> x-vision said:
> 
> 
> > (and for removing the articulating LCD :-*).
> ...


agreed. A lot of people like it and there seem to be no sealing problems with it. I keep hearing people say it can be brokemn off, but you never seem to hear of it hapenning to anyone...


----------



## hamada (May 21, 2013)

after the 700D stunt i don´t believe the 70D will have a new sensor.

im not stupid enough to think canon will introduce a new sensor with the 70D.

i think it will have the same 18 MP sensor and next year we will see a new generation 
of canon APS-C sensors. 




> It's sad that Canon is so predictable.



indeed.


----------



## CanNotYet (May 21, 2013)

I have never owned one of the EOS bodies with swivel screen, but I HAVE dropped a Powershot A95 and broken off the screen, so I do know it IS possible to do. And since I treat my gear a bit rough, I prefer metal body and fixed screen.


----------



## awinphoto (May 21, 2013)

drjlo said:


> Jon Gilchrist said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone done any testing on the SL1 sensor to give an idea of what might be in store for the 70D? It seems odd that you can buy one at B&H but no one has done an in-depth review.
> ...



Here at Canon we are listening to our Customers. We have created such a camera! It's called to 5d mark 3 and the 1Dx. Thanks for choosing Canon!


----------



## zim (May 21, 2013)

…….. and the 6D, spoilt for choice!

I really don’t think the 70D will have the new sensor the 7D2 is the logical first show. I’d assume the big MP camera would be the second. Watch out for a new mode dial though…… yummy


----------



## Don Haines (May 21, 2013)

I'll make my prediction for the 70D. The 70D will come with a mode dial that goes all the way around, plus some other stuff that is not as important as the mode dial, like better AF, WiFi, GPS, and touchscreen


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 21, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > x-vision said:
> ...



True, but I was alluding to the fact that a camera of this market needs to have a swivel screen if the competition offers. It's the same with a Sony "amp", it better have 1100 or moar _watts_.


----------



## JonAustin (May 21, 2013)

x-vision said:


> (and for removing the articulating LCD :-*).



I would have liked for the Canon 5DIII to have the articulating screen. Without it, I don't personally have much use for LiveView. (And just because a body has an articulating screen doesn't mean that you have to use it, if you don't like it or are concerned about damaging it ...)


----------



## Rocguy (May 21, 2013)

JonAustin said:


> x-vision said:
> 
> 
> > (and for removing the articulating LCD :-*).
> ...



I had the t4i, with the swivel screen, and now the 6D with the wifi and EOS app. I do NOT miss the swivel screen at all. Not at all. The EOS remote app over the wifi is so much better than an articulating screen.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 22, 2013)

Famateur said:


> I'm both excited and disappointed. I've waited a long time for 70D announcement, so that's exciting. However, if mass-production issues for the new sensor are what's holding up the 7DII, then it's likely that the 70D will have the same sensor as the SL1 and T5i, so that's kind of disappointing.
> 
> Maybe I'll just be really optimistic and hope that not only does the 70D have the new sensor tech, but that the 7DII will therefore also be announced some time this year. Of course, frustration arises out of unmet expectations. I should probably keep my expectations low...
> 
> ...



I'm expecting 

1) a nob that goes ALL the way round
2) a 7 instead of the 6 in the 60d badge
3) 12800 iso will look like a cat vomit after eating a pack of m&ms


----------



## scrup (May 22, 2013)

The 60D continues to sell well. There is no reason for canon to improve the sensor at this stage. They will milk the existing technology for as long as they can. 

70D will be as much an upgrade as the 700D is to the 650D with wifi and GPS.

Prepare for disappointment.


----------



## steliosk (May 22, 2013)

i really expect a camera that aims in image quality and not some gadget features such as touch screen and wifi but i don't see it coming.

I'm sure though that canon will ignore real photographer's needs completely once more, and won't improve dynamic range, low iso noise, and more megapixels with a brand new APS-C sensor.

So why bother with this 70D, just for creative filters and touch screen? and where does this road lead to? to a new future 80D and 90D with the same 550D 18mp sensor, a facelift and instagram filters under a new firmware that's done yesterday? duhhhh..

When canon decides to to improve their products on true IMAGE QUALITY, i'll start putting my money again on it.. until then no worries folks.


----------



## Independent (May 22, 2013)

On 5/16, a canonrumors source said there would be a "surprise" in July, so could the 70D announcement in July bring a surprisingly good camera? Just hoping.


----------



## pj1974 (May 22, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> 12800 iso will look like a cat vomit after eating a pack of m&ms



THAT made me LOL!! ;D I've never heard that as a description of high noise, but it's very apt!

I've used the SL1 (in store) for about 5 minutes the other week and then I also tried the 700D in store too. So I couldn't really determine the noise to any great detail, but both did seem fairly close to my 7D (judging from the screens and zooming in).

Hopefully Canon will introduce a new, improved sensor with the 7DmkII (and even better, if it is included in the 70D). As I'm not planning on getting a 70D, but rather a 7DmkII (or mkIII) if / when my 7D is due for replacement, I do hope Canon achieves advances in their sensor technology over the next few releases, both the 70D and 7Dmkxx. I'm very happy with my 7D, and have used a number of xxD cameras too, and still have my old 350D as a backup.

Regarding swivel screen- if it's 'quite solid' when locked in, I'm all for that, at times (especially with macros or some positions) - having a swivel screen using live view can be helpful (and I don't own a smart phone... yet)... 

I am sure the 70D will be a great enthusiast camera, hopefully they will include AFMA with it, and a robust AF system - these are 2 things I think that level of camera deserve.

Paul


----------



## brad-man (May 22, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > I'm both excited and disappointed. I've waited a long time for 70D announcement, so that's exciting. However, if mass-production issues for the new sensor are what's holding up the 7DII, then it's likely that the 70D will have the same sensor as the SL1 and T5i, so that's kind of disappointing.
> ...



;D ;D ;D Oh c'mon. WiFi, AFMA and perhaps higher FPS.
_Creative filters?_


----------



## jdramirez (May 22, 2013)

x-vision said:


> Hmm. Announcing a product in July would be a first for Canon, no?
> 
> But if the 70D is indeed announced in July, then it's quite unlikely
> that the 7DII will be announced in August/September.
> ...



The articulating screen is one of my favorite features. Just the other day I had to hold the camera above the heads of a crowd just to get a shot... and I was able to see in live view and still frame up my shot because I angled the screen down.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (May 22, 2013)

Love the "For advanced soccer moms" comment. 

The X0D cameras are low-end prosumer cameras and ones hopes really should expect all that much. But I've seen amazing video work from a properly rigged 60D. The kind of work that most of these Internet-Forum-Photographers can't touch. 

I would love the X0D cameras go back to the magnesium body. It's why I chose my 50D over the Rebel and better spec'd 60D. I think the 70D will get an extra stop of ISO performance and hopefully WiFi and/or GPS. If it gets all of these features in this paragraph, it would be one damn-fine camera.

There are reasons to get a 5D III over a 70D. That's why there is a price difference too.


----------



## jdramirez (May 22, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> well if it really has the same old 18 MP sensor i would stick with a 60D a bit longer.
> 
> let´s hope it is not such a pisspoor update as we have seen in the rebel line.



I'm upgrading to a 5d mkiii, so the 70D isn't even on my radar screen. But what I would like to see from the 70D is improved image quality from the sensor, but I'm ok with 18mp... or 19mp just to distinguish it from its predecessor. 

I'd really like to see a bluetooth feature so I can transfer a photo to my phone so I can post or email that way. Seems like a simple enough function to add. 

I'd like them to add back in AFMA, better low light performance, a few more AF points along the next level of AF points (outside the present 9). 

I could care less about the gps or the wifi... so honestly... I think I was the 60D and the 50D to mate and get just a little better. So I guess I really don't care.


----------



## jdramirez (May 22, 2013)

I bought my 60D two years ago along with the 18-135mm. I sold the 18-135mm for $300 and my final price was around $700. 

I'm selling it used for at least $500... maybe as much as $550. $200 in depreciation for two years isn't bad.


----------



## Famateur (May 22, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > I'm both excited and disappointed. I've waited a long time for 70D announcement, so that's exciting. However, if mass-production issues for the new sensor are what's holding up the 7DII, then it's likely that the 70D will have the same sensor as the SL1 and T5i, so that's kind of disappointing.
> ...



LOL...you may be right! If it's still cat vomit, I'll just keep going with my G12 (which I love) until an 80D comes along or I can afford a full-frame body. By the way, if I had a cat, I'd probably feed it M&Ms, too. 



> The articulating screen is one of my favorite features. Just the other day I had to hold the camera above the heads of a crowd just to get a shot... and I was able to see in live view and still frame up my shot because I angled the screen down.



Reminds me of the photographer at my cousin's wedding. For the big group-shot of all the family and extended family, she kept lifting her camera over her head, taking her best guess at aim, then bringing it down to see if it was okay. She did this 8-10 times until she was satisfied.

My brother, on the other hand, flipped the swivel screen out on his T3i and took two (great) pictures.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 22, 2013)

yeah i actually like the articulating screen on the t3i Its something i feel the EOS-M really could have done with
those overhead shots are alot easier as you point out


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (May 22, 2013)

Some people in this thread are already coming to solid conclusions about the 70D, making remarks about it's use for soccer moms, etc. I understand making guesses based on Canon's track record for releases, but still. How are you so sure the 70D will be so much like the 60D? Wasn't the 60D a radical change from it's predecessor? My nephew plays soccer but I've actually never seen a soccer mom with a 60D, 9/10 it's a rebel and then I did see one with a Nikon D3000. The use of the term soccer mom is kinda overblown in this forum. I mean, what if we saw a soccer mom with a 1DX? I guess that makes the 1DX a soccer mom camera too. I personally would rather make fun of the old tourist folk and their odd setups like this one guy I met who had a 70-300 on his film body...for a vacation camera. Whatever makes people happy I guess.


----------



## jdramirez (May 22, 2013)

Chosenbydestiny said:


> Some people in this thread are already coming to solid conclusions about the 70D, making remarks about it's use for soccer moms, etc. I understand making guesses based on Canon's track record for releases, but still. How are you so sure the 70D will be so much like the 60D? Wasn't the 60D a radical change from it's predecessor? My nephew plays soccer but I've actually never seen a soccer mom with a 60D, 9/10 it's a rebel and then I did see one with a Nikon D3000. The use of the term soccer mom is kinda overblown in this forum. I mean, what if we saw a soccer mom with a 1DX? I guess that makes the 1DX a soccer mom camera too. I personally would rather make fun of the old tourist folk and their odd setups like this one guy I met who had a 70-300 on his film body...for a vacation camera. Whatever makes people happy I guess.



I was at the American Girl store and a pretty nice looking mom had a 5D mkii/iii (I couldn't tell and I was busier looking at her other features), and I believe a 24-70. I'm going to guess it was a $5000 set up to take a picture of her kid with next to a silly cardboard cutout... but who knows, maybe she was using her pro gear on a personal errand... but I think she was a rich woman who had more money than talent... though she did have some nice talents...


----------



## skfla (May 22, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > I'm both excited and disappointed. I've waited a long time for 70D announcement, so that's exciting. However, if mass-production issues for the new sensor are what's holding up the 7DII, then it's likely that the 70D will have the same sensor as the SL1 and T5i, so that's kind of disappointing.
> ...



Sorry, guess it because 1) its late & I'm tired & 2) I'm totally past ANY interest in guessing about the 70D. Because if I had been drinking milk when I read wickidwombat's comments, the milk would have squirted out my nose. Pretty far too.


----------



## gmrza (May 22, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I was at the American Girl store and a pretty nice looking mom had a 5D mkii/iii (I couldn't tell and I was busier looking at her other features), and I believe a 24-70. I'm going to guess it was a $5000 set up to take a picture of her kid with next to a silly cardboard cutout... but who knows, maybe she was using her pro gear on a personal errand... but I think she was a rich woman who had more money than talent... though she did have some nice talents...



My wife goes to soccer matches, and to the watch crit racing with a 5DIII and 70-200 f/2.8IS II and 24-70 F/2.8 II. It just so happens that she also runs a studio ....

Who says all soccer mums don't know one end of a camera from the other!


----------



## Pi (May 22, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I was at the American Girl store and a pretty nice looking mom had a 5D mkii/iii (I couldn't tell and I was busier looking at her other features), and I believe a 24-70. I'm going to guess it was a $5000 set up to take a picture of her kid with next to a silly cardboard cutout... but who knows, maybe she was using her pro gear on a personal errand... but I think she was a rich woman who had more money than talent... though she did have some nice talents...



I can only image how you feel seeing somebody with a Porsche going to the grocery store...


----------



## 9VIII (May 22, 2013)

pj1974 said:


> I am sure the 70D will be a great enthusiast camera, hopefully they will include AFMA with it, and a robust AF system - these are 2 things I think that level of camera deserve.
> 
> Paul



Right.

Everyone was crying foul when the 5D3 came out, but now we've come to see it as more than the sum of its parts.
Canon's trend lately has been to let the sensors settle and bring features down in price.
If they throw in a bunch of features that never used to come with cameras in that price range I'm sure it'll be worth every penny.


----------



## christopher.nahler (May 22, 2013)

I just want to finally know what the 70D will be so that I know if I can get the 60D now or should wait for 70D as backup/alternate to my 7D.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 22, 2013)

Will be interesting to see!


----------



## aj1575 (May 22, 2013)

Finaly we got some news about the long awaited 70D. Somehow it is silly to talk about what features will be included and what not, because we just can't know; but it is fun anyway.

I personaly belive that it will not have the SL1 sensor in it. Even if Canon was very slow with sensor development recently, and are putting almost 4 year old sensors in new cameras. That works quite well for low end cameras, but I do not think canon will pull this stunt for the 70D. The 60D was already a little dissapointment after the 50D. On the other hand the 70D needs quite some more features than the 700D to justify its price. And then there is Nikon and Sony; Canon needs to catch up.

I think It will be a new sensor, like rumored at the beginning of the year. GPS and WiFi will also be onboard, especially WiFi will become standard on cameras. It would not expect to much from the AF system and the body. These will be points where the 7DII will score, so Canon will hold back on these features. Thats okay with me, just give me a very sensitiv center AF-Point, and plastic for the body is nowadays very good.

Looking forward to the announcment.


----------



## that1guyy (May 22, 2013)

I hope Magic Lantern can get 2k continuous raw video with a hack on the 70D. I'll probably need a 95mb/s card though. If they can do that, then I can forgive Canon for the same old sensor.


----------



## bardamu (May 22, 2013)

If Canon do release the 70D with same-ish sensor tech then it will pretty much be a disaster. 3 1/2 years without improvement in that area would be a very poor showing. Fluffing around with entry-level / rebel series cameras is possibly excusable, but with the more enthusiast models like the XXD series it would leave a sour taste.

It still could be an ok camera in other respects. And one reason Canon are less vulnerable on this point is that Nikon have their own set of issues (quality control, poor customer service, etc). Just read Thom Hogan.

Mind you, I still think Canon are in a strong position in the DSLR world due to the supreme quality of their lenses, esp. in areas like telephoto, wide-angle TS, macro and standard zoom. Bodies can be refreshed in 2 or 3 years, but revamping a lens portfolio might take closer to a decade. By far the most serious issue Canon have, as someone else pointed out, is the fact that they missed the boat on the mirrorless market.


----------



## Terry Rogers (May 22, 2013)

One feature I hope the 70D has (though I doubt it) would be wireless control of the new flashes. Not through a pop up flash, but through the actual radio signal the new generation of flashes are capable of. Quite frankly, I am AMAZED the 6D/5D3/1Dx did not incorporate this feature. Especially the 6D given GPS & WiFi. I would be happy to go without a pop up flash if it could control the new flashes wirelessly. I can't remember the last time I used my pop up for anything other than controlling off camera flashes.


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 22, 2013)

one thing is for sure... this shows how useless rumor sites are. 

the camera is pretty much final. 
TV adds are produced.. and not ONE rumor site has good sources that can tell the specs.

all we have is different CR1 stuff. 



> What to expect from the EOS 70D.
> ■18mp Sensor (Same as SL1)
> ■DIGIC V (no one has said it will get DIGIC 6)
> ■6.5fps
> ...





> EOS 70D
> ■Digic 5
> ■18mp
> ■100% viewfinder with grid lines like 7D
> ...






> Where is the 70D?
> We’re told today that the 70D has been pushed into April, we had hoped that an announcement would be coming next week.
> 
> DIGIC 6
> ...



at least (cough!!) 80% of all rumors say the 70D will have a 18MP sensor.
the 20% who say it will have a 22 or 24 MP sensor are probably just wishing.

and why should canon produce the SL1 sensor for only one camera?
beside the next M there is a good chance canon will put it into the 70D.


----------



## vscd (May 22, 2013)

>I hope Magic Lantern can get 2k continuous raw video with a hack on the 70D. I'll probably need a 95mb/s card 
>though. If they can do that, then I can forgive Canon for the same old sensor. 

The 70D will most probably have SD Cards again, so I don't think that you'll gain much speed from it. The Speeds
written on SDCards are often far away from practical use, even the 60D had lousy results comparing to the 50D.

By the way... what would be the next number of this line? Canon 80D, then 90D and then? 100D (=SL1)... there you
have it!


----------



## insanitybeard (May 22, 2013)

Ricku said:


> Bleh. I'm sure the 70D will be a cool camera for the advanced soccer moms, but how about releasing some stuff that people are actually waiting for?



Yeah, it's only 'soccer moms' that use the 60D isn't it? Nobody is waiting for the 70D at all.


----------



## whothafunk (May 22, 2013)

aj1575 said:


> Finaly we got some news about the long awaited 70D


what good do these news do you if they are all nothing but rumors? last 4-5 "news" were all a complete and utter fail, im actually surprised how people get excited with every new rumor, CR2 or not. if i sneeze in my hand full of paint, most of it will just spray all around, but a few drops will bound to hit the target. this is what CR is.


----------



## pedro (May 22, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > The rumor didn't say the same sensor, just Olog-hai there preemptively complaining.
> ...



That could come in handy as a probable 2014 release. New sensor design then would be the base for upcoming body upgrades like the 5DIII which could be replaced by 2015 and at least 1D type body maybe the following year.


----------



## Fleetie (May 22, 2013)

whothafunk said:


> what good do these news do you if they are all nothing but rumors? last 4-5 "news" were all a complete and utter fail, im actually surprised how people get excited with every new rumor, CR2 or not. if i sneeze in my hand full of paint, most of it will just spray all around, but a few drops will bound to hit the target. this is what CR is.



Oooh! Get her!

If you don't like reading rumours, why come to a forum called "Canon Rumors"?


----------



## Sella174 (May 22, 2013)

Do we actually care about the 70D? I mean, feature- and capability-wise it has to be better than the 700D, yet be worse than the (rumoured) 7D2; and it will not be full-frame.


----------



## aj1575 (May 22, 2013)

whothafunk said:


> aj1575 said:
> 
> 
> > Finaly we got some news about the long awaited 70D
> ...



This makes me wonder; why are you in here then? And why are you wasting your time in a forum that deals with stuff that you actually do not take serious.





Keep on trolling...


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 22, 2013)

gmrza said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I was at the American Girl store and a pretty nice looking mom had a 5D mkii/iii (I couldn't tell and I was busier looking at her other features), and I believe a 24-70. I'm going to guess it was a $5000 set up to take a picture of her kid with next to a silly cardboard cutout... but who knows, maybe she was using her pro gear on a personal errand... but I think she was a rich woman who had more money than talent... though she did have some nice talents...
> ...



I don't think he was interested in the camera's end.


----------



## aj1575 (May 22, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> Do we actually care about the 70D? I mean, feature- and capability-wise it has to be better than the 700D, yet be worse than the (rumoured) 7D2; and it will not be full-frame.



I do. I do not need the AF-System of the 7D and that means I also won't need the 7DII. The 6D would be a nice package for my style of photographie, but I do not like to go full frame, because I do not like to spend so much money on equipment (it is not only the camera, but also the lenses, tripod, filters, camera bag...) everythings grows. This is also a point I do not like about going FF, everything is bigger an heavier. Sure the big viewfinder and the IQ is very nice to have. But I think a modern APS-C delivers enough IQ for an advanced amateur.

And here comes the 70D into play. It offers (should offer) a step up from the entry level xxxD. LCD on top for easier handling, more robust body, better IQ (again hopefully after the 60 dissapointment), and some other nice features I like to see (like WiFi or GPS). And all that at a nice price.

Yes, I do care about the 70D a lot.


----------



## jdramirez (May 22, 2013)

Terry Rogers said:


> One feature I hope the 70D has (though I doubt it) would be wireless control of the new flashes. Not through a pop up flash, but through the actual radio signal the new generation of flashes are capable of. Quite frankly, I am AMAZED the 6D/5D3/1Dx did not incorporate this feature. Especially the 6D given GPS & WiFi. I would be happy to go without a pop up flash if it could control the new flashes wirelessly. I can't remember the last time I used my pop up for anything other than controlling off camera flashes.



how does the 5d mkiii trigger wireless flash?


----------



## whothafunk (May 22, 2013)

Fleetie said:


> If you don't like reading rumours, why come to a forum called "Canon Rumors"?


where have i stated i dont like reading rumors? what i said is that i dont get all super excited with every new rumor and start to write down what i expect the camera to have, over and over again.


----------



## dstppy (May 22, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > The rumor didn't say the same sensor, just Olog-hai there preemptively complaining.
> ...



Oh, that was a prediction, it read like complaining. Wasn't it?

I know it's totally necessary to defecate on Canon within the first 4 posts of every thread, I was just trying to help that along. 

My 60D miraculously still takes great photos . . . must be some kind of magic, no?


----------



## Schafjan (May 22, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this Forum. I came across an interesting webpage in which a 70D is shown. What do you think?
http://www.replacedirect.nl/category/218984/canon-eos-70d.html?prrel=7901965


----------



## Stuart (May 22, 2013)

Schafjan said:


> Hello, I am new to this Forum. I came across an interesting webpage in which a 70D is shown. What do you think?
> http://www.replacedirect.nl/category/218984/canon-eos-70d.html?prrel=7901965


Cool, if it come with a 50mm f1.4 lens thats nice too  Thanks for posting.


----------



## dlleno (May 22, 2013)

whothafunk said:


> Fleetie said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't like reading rumours, why come to a forum called "Canon Rumors"?
> ...



You don't seem very adept at discerning the question behind the question, so I'll ask the same question in a few different ways: why are you here if all you see is "nothing but rumors", and why are you here if the last 4-5 "news" were all a complete and utter fail? why do you care if others speculate, for entertainment purposes, on a rumor that you don't deem to be credible? and why do you care if CR wants to generate new traffic by putting out new tidbits to keep people looking at the ads that supply the revenue for the site?


----------



## bereninga (May 22, 2013)

Schafjan said:


> Hello, I am new to this Forum. I came across an interesting webpage in which a 70D is shown. What do you think?
> http://www.replacedirect.nl/category/218984/canon-eos-70d.html?prrel=7901965



I don't think that's a real image. It must've been PS'd because I doubt the 70D would have mono mic. The font of the "70D" isn't even the same font as on the 60D. You can tell by the thickness of the 0. I call fake post.


----------



## whothafunk (May 22, 2013)

dlleno said:


> why are you here if all you see is "nothing but rumors", and why are you here if the last 4-5 "news" were all a complete and utter fail?


because i keep myself amused at people's naivety, yet i felt the urge to say how funny people look when they get aroused with every new rumor where they start to write down what they expect the new dslr to have, totally oblivious that they keep on doing the same exact thing over and over. agreed, to each his own, but i also have the right to voice my opinion.


----------



## dlleno (May 22, 2013)

whothafunk said:


> dlleno said:
> 
> 
> > why are you here if all you see is "nothing but rumors", and why are you here if the last 4-5 "news" were all a complete and utter fail?
> ...




yes, well, you are right about that. of course, if this is really your reason for being here, then you have even less of a life than those who enjoy speculating , because your entertainment is closer to ad hominum. At least those who enjoy consuming rumors here find it entertaining to speculate about what could happen in the marketplace, or capabililties that might be of interest.


----------



## vscd (May 22, 2013)

@Stuart
>Cool, if it come with a 50mm f1.4 lens thats nice too  

I really would like to see some kits with fast primes, instead of those bad APS-C-Kit-Zooms. It even would improve Canons way to bring the people up on fullformat, later. Of course a amateur will not know what the advantages of DSLRs are... they know their compact cameras and want to shoot landscapes, birds and whatever may come.

But the first time they tried a fast prime on open aperture, they'll get their mind blown away. To come back to the 70D, this cam is something for *semiprofessional* use. I think adapting a fast prime makes more sense than another 18-55. Maybe the 35mm 2 IS?

On a 1100D a Kitzoom fits, maybe


----------



## Satya (May 22, 2013)

My prediction...

Canon does not have a new sensor ready. The only reason for delaying 70D is to add enough features to compete with D7100, at 20% less resolution. The ISO performance has to be 4 times better than the competition at $1000 level. If they had released 70D without these possible improvements, it would have been DOA (especially after D7100).

The 70D will have improvements in body (still metal+plastic), swivel touchscreen, under 6 fps, Wi-Fi and GPS but better AF and video. It will have new 360-degree dial, creative filters, etc. It won't be priced over $1150 (if it has to compete).

The biggest features on 70D will be the latest DIGIC processor, improved software and AF system. All other semi-pro features will be for 7D m2, including dual processors and new sensor.

They could do a new sensor with more than current 18MP but it won't be much higher than 20MP.

Canon is promoting 60D and T3i around the globe with heavy discounts. 7D in comparison has lighter discounts. The discounts on 6D ended. That shows what they want to get rid of and stop producing soon.

Thanks.
Satya


----------



## thepancakeman (May 22, 2013)

Famateur said:


> Reminds me of the photographer at my cousin's wedding. For the big group-shot of all the family and extended family, she kept lifting her camera over her head, taking her best guess at aim, then bringing it down to see if it was okay. She did this 8-10 times until she was satisfied.
> 
> My brother, on the other hand, flipped the swivel screen out on his T3i and took two (great) pictures.



Of course any wedding photographer worth paying would simply use the stepstool that they brought for such purposes. ;-)


----------



## dstppy (May 22, 2013)

thepancakeman said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of the photographer at my cousin's wedding. For the big group-shot of all the family and extended family, she kept lifting her camera over her head, taking her best guess at aim, then bringing it down to see if it was okay. She did this 8-10 times until she was satisfied.
> ...



That's true . . . I miss the rotating screen from the 60D on the 5DmkII --- I use it as a scratch-guard/instant on/off. Hasn't bothered me enough to stop using my 5D


----------



## Famateur (May 22, 2013)

thepancakeman said:


> Of course any wedding photographer worth paying would simply use the stepstool that they brought for such purposes. ;-)



Now there's an idea! I'm pretty sure I've got a step stool sized space in my camera bag. Brilliant!


----------



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2013)

thepancakeman said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of the photographer at my cousin's wedding. For the big group-shot of all the family and extended family, she kept lifting her camera over her head, taking her best guess at aim, then bringing it down to see if it was okay. She did this 8-10 times until she was satisfied.
> ...



Someone stole my stepstool at a wedding  :'(


----------



## thepancakeman (May 23, 2013)

Famateur said:


> thepancakeman said:
> 
> 
> > Of course any wedding photographer worth paying would simply use the stepstool that they brought for such purposes. ;-)
> ...



If you're shooting a wedding out of your camera bag, more power to ya! 

I didn't mean to say the flip screen wasn't useful (personally I'm in favor of them), just that in that one instance there are other options.


----------



## Famateur (May 23, 2013)

thepancakeman said:


> If you're shooting a wedding out of your camera bag, more power to ya!
> 
> I didn't mean to say the flip screen wasn't useful (personally I'm in favor of them), just that in that one instance there are other options.



No worries, PancakeMan -- I was just having a bit of fun. As is probably obvious by now, I don't shoot weddings!


----------



## Sella174 (May 23, 2013)

aj1575 said:


> ...
> 
> And here comes the 70D into play. It offers (should offer) a step up from the entry level xxxD. LCD on top for easier handling, more robust body, better IQ (again hopefully after the 60 dissapointment), and some other nice features I like to see (like WiFi or GPS). And all that at a nice price.
> 
> Yes, I do care about the 70D a lot.



Personally, I think you're expecting a lot from a (Canon) camera that needs to be slotted in price-wise between the 700D and the 6D, whilst still being inferior to the (rumoured) 7D2.


----------



## bereninga (May 23, 2013)

They should really just merge the 70D and 7DII, but I know that won't happen. The 60D became just a super Rebel. The XXD series deserves to be a lot more like in the past.


----------



## x-vision (May 23, 2013)

bereninga said:


> They should really just merge the 70D and 7DII, but I know that won't happen. The 60D became just a super Rebel. The XXD series deserves to be a lot more like in the past.



+1000


----------



## vscd (May 23, 2013)

I would place the 7D Mark 2 higher (Body pro with verticalgrip like a 1DX, but APS-C) and the 70D a little bit over the 60D (like the 50D was)... with magnesiumbody but smaller body than a 7DM2.


----------



## mwh1964 (Jun 1, 2013)

I just bought the 60D kit for my kid to use for a few $ refurbished at BH. For the money it produces indeed very good IQ in my opinion. Unless Canon decides to change their pricing strategy with the 70D, I would claim the 60D to be about the best offer in the Canon line up as of know.


----------



## silvestography (Jun 12, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> aj1575 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



If you look at what Nikon has done with the d7100, I don't that's asking very much at all. They've managed to put their "pro" AF, weather sealing, and sensor without an AA filter into a camera for $1200 and I don't see why canon can't. Now obviously we're not going to be getting the 61pt AF system seeing as that is reserved, if you will, for the 7d ii, but if canon wants to be taken seriously in the APS-C market, the 70d is going to need to be a very capable camera.


----------



## northbyten (Jun 12, 2013)

it's definitely time to merge the 70D and 7D II

too many products with such little differences.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 12, 2013)

northbyten said:


> it's definitely time to merge the 70D and 7D II
> 
> too many products with such little differences.



Naw... the 7d II will be for the have's, and the 70D will be for the have-nots.... just kidding, but really, canon will make the 7d2 quite nice, the king of the apc line, the way it was intended to be, worthy of it's xd title... whereas, the 70d likely will be crippled in some way/shape/form. I could see maybe the 70D get the 7d's AF module and the 7D get the 5d3 and 1dx AF module... or something near that... so the 70D would be good, but not THAT good. Personally, my 7d is old and needs to be retired, but i'm waiting to see what the 70D or 7d2 brings... Call me crazy, but that camera to me would be purely my backup or my assistants camera, and one thing I have my assistants do a lot of is behind the scenes video of our sets and such... plus provides a unique perspective for clients presentations when they view their images... I want the headphone output jack... sound is always a stuggle and one time my external mic was "on" but wasn't "on"... more like in a sleep mode... so when we thought we were getting good audio, we got good silent footage. And during weddings, that would be crucial to monitor it. If the 70D has that, i'm buying it.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 13, 2013)

northbyten said:


> it's definitely time to merge the 70D and 7D II
> 
> too many products with such little differences.



FF has three levels of bodies, so does APS-C

The 1DX is a class by itself.
The 5D's and 7D's are for the advanced shooters...
The 6D's and the 60D's are for the mid-range shooters...
The Rebels are for the introductory shooters...

Seems to me like they have a reasonable lineup


----------



## Pandypix (Jun 15, 2013)

I am eagerly awaiting the release of the 70D as my 500D is becoming iffy some shots just seem to disappear and the finance officer (hubby) has suggested I should have a new camera this will be my last chance to move to a better camera as we are both recent retirees. Does Canon do a world wide release or is there a trickle down effect I am in Australia and hope that the release is pretty much world wide. The next trip away is mid August and I would love to have the camera by then, if not I will just have to be patient.
Jill


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 16, 2013)

Pandypix said:


> I am eagerly awaiting the release of the 70D as my 500D is becoming iffy some shots just seem to disappear and the finance officer (hubby) has suggested I should have a new camera this will be my last chance to move to a better camera as we are both recent retirees. Does Canon do a world wide release or is there a trickle down effect I am in Australia and hope that the release is pretty much world wide. The next trip away is mid August and I would love to have the camera by then, if not I will just have to be patient.
> Jill


When the release a new camera, it is usually available everywhere at the same time. There will be a week or so variation between various suppliers, but normally it's fairly close together.


----------



## Nicky93 (Jul 5, 2013)

Very informative group.  My question here, other than from what I have seen the release of the 70D is in September and not this month, is whether it is all that much better that I would want to upgrade from the 60D? I was reading up at http://www.squidoo.com/canon-70d-camera-price-and-review and the only wow factor seems to be the autofocusing technology. If I am understanding correctly, the 70D is finally catching up with camcorders.

Is there anything other than this that should make me consider upgrading? Thanks in advance...

Cheers,

Nicholas


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 5, 2013)

Nicky93 said:


> Very informative group.  My question here, other than from what I have seen the release of the 70D is in September and not this month, is whether it is all that much better that I would want to upgrade from the 60D? I was reading up at http://www.squidoo.com/canon-70d-camera-price-and-review and the only wow factor seems to be the autofocusing technology. If I am understanding correctly, the 70D is finally catching up with camcorders.
> 
> Is there anything other than this that should make me consider upgrading? Thanks in advance...
> 
> ...



"I was reading up at." Yeah right. You only have one post here. It seems you came justs to plug in your squidoo link, which has been taken down anyway. Don't spam.


----------

